# Truck Driving Schools



## Chief13 (Dec 17, 2010)

_I am moving to Oakville/Burlington area of Toronto in February 2011. I am seeking recommendations re Truck driving schools in this area. I have read some schools are Government approved and can assist in securing employment on completion of the course. Any advice / recomendations would be appreciated._


----------



## cono_sur (Dec 17, 2010)

Not sure about any truck driving schools, but I know of a website that can help you get your A license and Air Brake Z Endorsement.

More info about these licenses from the Ministry's website is here.

*edit*
I can't post links yet - PM me and I'll send you the links.


----------

